# Pretty Yale 1923 Brass 2 C cell Flashlight



## JonSidneyB (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## ElektroLumens (Apr 9, 2002)

Wow, that's a beautiful old flashlight!

Wayne www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 12, 2002)

It is nice. There is a person out there that buys em up at auction and restores them.


----------



## Jim Smyth (Apr 12, 2002)

Very nice looking. Lots of resemblences with the surefire line.


----------

